
John Carmack – Programming Neural Net Library on OpenBSD - symisc_devel
https://m.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2110408722526967&id=100006735798590
======
aaachilless
> I appreciated the good man pages, as I tried to do everything within the
> self contained system, without resorting to internet searches.

I've been trying pretty hard to commit to this style of learning. It seems to
me that using the internet to discover deep, comprehensive, self-contained
resources for offline learning is an incredibly powerful way to learn. A
pseudo-inverse to this idea is that over-use of search engines can really
hamstring the learning process.

The idea as I now articulate it seems sort of platitudinal, but I'm
nevertheless glad to have started paying attention to it in recent months.

~~~
anilakar
Back in the early nineties I learned QBasic with its built-in documentation
only. The local library had a ton of Basic books, but they were meant for
learning simple game programming on 1980s home computers and often only
covered a very limited subset of different dialects.

------
deepaksurti
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16518726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16518726)

